# Aritsugu Honyaki smith?



## KengataKollektor (Sep 8, 2021)

I picked up this knife from eBay a while ago and had it restored. (Adam Sweet at The Cooks Edge did the job) 
It is a vintage Aritsugu honyaki takohiki, no other significant markings aside from the scarring.
I am wondering if it is possible for anyone to identify the smiths who would’ve forged this beauty based on the hamon line or historical knowledge alone.


----------

